# dredgers - 3 types in Rotterdam



## Jan Hendrik

In my collection I found photos of 3 ancient dredgers which must have been built in the 1940's, latest 1950's.
First picture is a bucket dredger called RIJN (after the river Rhine), second one is a suction dredger with spray capacities and third one is a sand suction dredger called Espana.

By now they must have all gone to the dredger cemetery, but anyone with more details , welcome.
Jan


----------



## Allan Wareing

Jan Hendrik said:


> In my collection I found photos of 3 ancient dredgers which must have been built in the 1940's, latest 1950's.
> First picture is a bucket dredger called RIJN (after the river Rhine), second one is a suction dredger with spray capacities and third one is a sand suction dredger called Espana.
> 
> By now they must have all gone to the dredger cemetery, but anyone with more details , welcome.
> Jan


Hello, Jan,
If you are interested I have a photo of the steam bucket dredge IRK belonging to the Manchester Ship Canal Company. I worked on her as a deck boy for a few weeks before going deep sea in 1937. Only problem is, I haven't yet worked out to attach a picture on this site.
regards, Allan Wareing


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Thanks Allan.
I am not particularly interested in dredgers as such but there are some members who are and please post the photo next opportunity.
You find various tips on how to post a photo, in case you have ongoing problems, then send me a PM and I will give you directions.
Jan


----------

